# gutes schlauchboot billig?



## tarpoon (16. Mai 2009)

hallo gemeinde,

ich brauch ein neues schlauchboot! allerdings würd ich ungern mehr als 400 euro ausgeben. gut gefällt mir das allroundmarin jolly 260. dieses fällt aber mit 570euro etwas zu teuer aus. gibt es alternativen? ein gutes gebrauchtes wär auch ok...
habt ihr tipps?

gruß heiko


----------



## zrako (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: gutes schlauchboot billig?*

brauchst du es nur zum füttern/drillen oder auch zum übersetzen mit tackle?


----------



## tarpoon (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: gutes schlauchboot billig?*

für alles. zum übersetzen allein mit leichtem tackle und als zugpferd mit beiboot bei langen sessions.


----------



## Petri (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: gutes schlauchboot billig?*

Zu den allroundmarine-booten:

hatte das jolly 220. angegebenes gewicht 19 kilo. tatsächliches gewicht 30!!!kilo.

mal eben das boot ans wasser tragen ist da nicht. bei 260 brauchst schon nen packesel..


----------



## Carras (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: gutes schlauchboot billig?*



tarpoon schrieb:


> hallo gemeinde,
> 
> ich brauch ein neues schlauchboot! allerdings würd ich ungern mehr als 400 euro ausgeben. gut gefällt mir das allroundmarin jolly 260. dieses fällt aber mit 570euro etwas zu teuer aus. gibt es alternativen? ein gutes gebrauchtes wär auch ok...
> habt ihr tipps?
> ...


 
Hi,

für unter 400.- € wirst Du höchsten ein gebrauchtes bekommen. Wenn es was Hochwertigeres sein soll.

Höchstens das Fjord Fisher 255 oder das Boot 255 von Progressive Baiting liegt neu unter 400.- Jedoch ist das mit 250 cm auch nicht wirkich groß.
Plastimo Annexe Boote gibts neu ab 500.-€

Was derzeit öfters zu höhren (lesen) ist, sind Sportex und Zeepter Boote.
Optisch ähnlich den Allroundmarin Joker, aber günstiger.
Zu den Zeepter gibt es auch einige Leute in Bootsforen, die dazu richtig gute Meinungen haben. Musst mal Googeln.


Wegen den Sportex Booten schau mal bei Carpers-dreams.de rein. Zeepter Boote sind unter Zeepter.de zu finden.




Gruß

Carras


gibt es in 2,7 m nicht unter


----------



## Ranger (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: gutes schlauchboot billig?*

Besitze selbst das angesprochene Zeepter Boot in 330cm mit Luftboden, angegeben mit 37KG in Wirklichkeit weit davon entfernt...

Die Qualität und Verarbeitung ist allerdings der Hammer! Bin total begeistert ein "Allrounmarine Joker" für 700 EUR gefunden zu haben...


----------



## CarpPB (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: gutes schlauchboot billig?*

qualität kostet !!! und gerade bei schlauchbooten sollte man da schon drauf achten!!! hab mir letzte woche nen solidmarine 270 gekauft mit sperrholzboden 699€plus rhino aussenborder Batterie und ladegerät läppert sich das natürlich aufwärts jedoch soll es auch 10 jahre halten!!! qualitativ gesehen sind die solid teile wesentlich besser als die allround geräte!!! also  überleg dir wofür du es haben willst und wie lange!!!
man kauft sich nicht jedes jahr so ein ding und wenn man kein nerv drauf hat kann man es immer noch sehr gut verkaufen die dinger gehen ja weg wie warme semmel!!!!


----------



## marcus7 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: gutes schlauchboot billig?*

Hi Tarpoon. Haste dir mal das Boot angeschaut wo ich dir die Pn geschrieben hatte?


----------



## tarpoon (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: gutes schlauchboot billig?*

hallo markus,

die aqua marina boote sind mir schon vor einer weile bei ebay aufgefallen. interessant wäre zu wissen welches material verwendet wurde. wie hier schon gesagt, sollte qualität in der preisklasse selbstverständlich sein. ihr wisst ja man versucht natürlich trotzdem immer erstmal zu sparen) wichtig für mich ist auch das es sich problemlos mit kleinem packmaß transportieren lässt. das 2,50er aqua marina mit lattenboden würde dann in die engere wahl fallen... aller dings wird es bei der größe dann mit dem tackletransport schon mehr als knapp.


----------



## Lorenz (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: gutes schlauchboot billig?*

Hi


Petri schrieb:


> Zu den allroundmarine-booten:
> hatte das jolly 220. angegebenes gewicht 19 kilo. tatsächliches gewicht 30!!!kilo.
> mal eben das boot ans wasser tragen ist da nicht. bei 260 brauchst schon nen packesel..


Kleiner Tip:
Nimm die Paddel,Sitzbretter usw. aus der Tasche und trag sie seperat ans Wasser.Ich bin ein fauler Sack und alles andere als muskulös,aber das Jolly 260 krieg ich ans/ins Wasser :g
Oder ist meine pessimistische Selbsteinschätzung vielleicht doch nicht ganz korrekt |kopfkrat


Die Holzbretter sind halt wirklich schwer!
Zur Not musst du die Latten bei langen Wegen auch noch rausnehmen,dann sollte es aber gehen die Tasche auf der Schulter ans Wasser zu bekommen :m


----------



## Lorenz (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: gutes schlauchboot billig?*

|wavey:

Bei ebay gibt es ein "Mariner" in 3m,dass einen guten Eindruck macht.Ein Kollege hat das gebraucht gekauft und ist echt zufrieden.Wir waren damit schon auf dem Neckar Driftfischen auf Wels und auch in Frankfreich wo wir übergesetzt haben usw. ...


Ok,zwei Flicken hat es in Frankreich gehabt,aber das eine war ein kleiner "Riss" von einer Glasscherbe die am Neckar auf der Steinpackung lag und das andere...  #c#c#c
Es hat halt gaaanz langsam Luft verloren und die Flicken haben gehalten.Angesichts der Größe,des Einlegebodens,aufblasbaren Kiels und vorallem des Preises ist das Ding echt eine Überlegung wert!



Das Allroundmarine Jolly kann man für den Transport einfach zusammenrollen und ist dadurch schnell und leicht aufgebaut!
Das Packmaß ist aber leider sehr hoch...|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## marcus7 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: gutes schlauchboot billig?*

hi Tarpoon

würde an deiner stelle lieber das 270er nehmen. ist echt besser wegen Tackle reinladen. Wollte selber auch erst das 250er nehmen aber bin im nachhinein doch ganz froh das 270er genommen zu haben. Und vom Preis her ist es auch nicht so viel teurer ;-) musst halt öfters mal mitbieten bis Du es irgendwann mal günstig schießt ;-)


----------

